# 70553 code please help



## lisairwin (Oct 16, 2012)

WE have ordered this mri for a young male(early 20's) for:
302.72 low ;libido
257.2  testicular hypofunction
259.9 unspecified endocrine disorder
v41.7 problems with sexual function

It is not being covered. Can anyone help me out with this??

Thanks


----------



## Grintwig (Oct 16, 2012)

70553 is a brain MRI with and without contrast. There is an LCD on this code (L31788) 
and none of the codes you have listed meet medical necessity.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 16, 2012)

lisajett said:


> WE have ordered this mri for a young male(early 20's) for:
> 302.72 low ;libido
> 257.2  testicular hypofunction
> 259.9 unspecified endocrine disorder
> ...


What does the documentation state?  Why did the provider order an MRI of the brain?  Surely there is something in the visit note that will give insite into this.


----------

